# Lap Band & Hiatal Hernia



## erikau (Aug 19, 2008)

Can I code these procedures separately or is the hiatal hernia repair incidental to the lap band?


----------



## mjewett (Aug 22, 2008)

I have billed for both. I can't tell you for sure if they are bundled b/c the lap hiatal hernia repair is an unlisted code. I don't feel that they should be considered bundled or incidental.  The carrier that was billed did allow payment for both the lap band and hiatal hernia repair.  

Hope this helps,
Melissa


----------

